# Young couples who drive round in small cars



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

you know the sort, in their late teens/early 20's and they are driving around in fucking small Fiat Unos or Nissan Micras.

Why, whats the point? 
whats wrong with bigger cars?

:-X


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

I'd guess it is an insurance thing.


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

Aah, I've just read further down the flame room and understand now :-[


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You'd think they would prefer a bigger car for layby activities. Ford Capri worked much better for me than a Mini.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

;D ;D It's all to do with that "kin" Fiat Punto advert.. I have noticed that the Ford Ka attracts young couples with the lady generaly driving.... ;D ;D

Corsa's seem to be attracting young lads wanting to make an arse of themselves. I was travelling doon the A1 when a young pup started to flashing his headlights (with Neon inserts I may add) as he caught up to me.. He give me a two fingered salute..To this day , I can't understand why ??? ???

Weeanchor ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

They're still on Novas around my way - 500 quid Car with a 3 Terawatt Stereo system - by the time the alternators fed that and the 'Free Flowing' Sewer pipe they use for an exhaust (probably nicked off a Scooby), the 998 engine has got little left - so they just sit outside the shops blasting the Stereo.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Eh? Â [smiley=stop.gif]

Didn't think anyone would actually want to reply to this "tongue in cheek" thread. Â Â ;D*LOL* ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think it is known as a giraffe fart!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=speechless.gif] Away above ya to comprehend. Eh ? ??? ??? ???


----------

